# Some updated pics of my 330 e46



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Gorgeous ride! Complete with the :bang:.


----------



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)

Rob V said:


> Gorgeous ride! Complete with the :bang:.


thanx


----------



## Hansome Rob (Apr 20, 2005)

That is really nice. You do have an eye for a good picture.


----------



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)

thanx i realy like to take photos.... **** im thinkig to go back to school cause i never finished anythyng lol and get a degree in photo or some **** like that lol
heres one i like with this new cam one of my dogs 








cya


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Doesn't the P-35 scratch the wood trim?


----------

